# Motherboard classification



## ABenz99

Can someone explain the difference between AMD, Intel, and server motherboards. I thought it was referring to the brand, but on newegg there are many different brands in each category.


----------



## voyagerfan99

AMD motherboards only work with AMD processors. Intel motherbords only work with Intel processors. So therefore you need to choose the correct type of motherboard for the CPU you want to use. There are many different manufacturers that make boards for each type - some are better than others. But in the end it's all up to the buyer to choose which brand to go with.

Server motherboards are different altogether. They have multiple CPU sockets, multiple RAM channels, and support more advanced features for server needs than standard consumer desktops.


----------



## ABenz99

I need a powerful computer for, gaming, music production, virtual machines, etc.
I am planning to spend a lot of money o this computer, so I would like to keep it for a long time. I will need to upgrade it a lot, so I need the largest mother board possible. I probably won't be running a server, but should I invest in a server motherboard anyway?


----------



## voyagerfan99

No don't use server hardware to make a gaming computer. The price vs performance is not worth it.

I'd go Intel myself. How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## ABenz99

Around $1000 (for the whole computer), maybe a little more. I'd like to get something I can upgrade and keep for a long time, rather than buy a new computer every few years.


----------



## ABenz99

I don't have enough money right now to build it. I'm just starting to look at hardware and trying to get a general idea of what to look for.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Well I'd wait around before you seriously start deciding on components as prices change.


----------



## ABenz99

Yeah, Thanks for the help!


----------



## StrangleHold

Like voyagerfan99 said. Prices change all the time including things going on sale and sometimes even promo $ off prices. Plus new models coming out. So if its going to be more then just a week or two your better off waiting.


----------

